# a se pisici



## Zareza

Bună!

Aș vrea să traduc în engleză *a se pisici* = a se alinta.

N-aș putea să vă dau un context pentru că nu am unul. Este vorba despre acțiunea/mișcarea pe care o face pisica pe lângă piciorul stăpânului, sau atitudinea pe care o are o persoană atunci când se alintă (din diverse motive).

Căutând o traducere potrivită, m-am oprit la _to cuddle_ și _to fondle_, dar nu prea m-au convins.

Aveți vreo sugestie? Mulțumesc anticipat!


----------



## farscape

Cuddle și fondle n-au mare legătură cu a se alinta. Mai degrabă acting childish, spoilt, chiar bratty, depinde de context 😉


----------



## Zareza

Ar putea fi  He/She is acting childish.   DAR   The cat is acting childish (?) 


*spoilt *= (of a child) rude and badly behaved because they are given everything they ask for and not enough discipline

*bratty *= (of a person, especially a child) badly behaved

Mulțumesc pentru piste, farscape. M-am gândit mai bine și cred că totuși pisica se lingușește atunci când se pisicește... 

*to cajole* = to make somebody do something by talking to them and being very nice to them
*to coax* = to persuade somebody to do something by talking to them in a kind and gentle way
*to butter up* = (informal) to say nice things to somebody so that they will help you or give you something

Lăsând deoparte că pisica nu vorbește decât prin limbajul corpului și sunete, care verb din cele 3 de mai sus ar fi mai potrivit pentru o pisică?


----------



## farscape

Dar n-ai spus ca e vorba de o pisică pe bune, și cu cuddle and fondle confuzia e totală 😉

Try this : Doe-eyed cat seeking attention, asking to be petted.


----------



## Zareza

Așa este la WR, musai să dai o variantă. Și dacă se întâmplă să fii pe lângă... nu primești aplauze 

În _seek attention_ și _ask to be petted_  se cam pierde din sensul lui _a se pisici_ pentru că și un câine tot asta își dorește.

P.S. Poate exista _to act catish ? _


----------



## Zareza

Oh, dear! Sper că nu am reușit să ajung în zona termenilor prea vulgari... 
Nu vreau decât să alcătuiesc o listă de verbe derivate de la substantive care desemnează animale. 

a se pisici = to act cattish


----------

